# Magic/Bulls trade rumors



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of you may have seen the thread on the Chicago Board, but it's been reported that both teams are having talks. CHI is looking to move Tyrus Thomas and John Salmons, and according to some insiders offered they offer them both 4 JJ & Gortat, which was declined. 

...The same Insiders are now saying Magic are offering Tyrus 4 the Hedo TPE, and we would then send AJ to Chicago for part of their TPE... Then we'd look to deal Bass for a PG (possibly Steve Blake? Bayless??). This is all 2nd hand info here tho, so take it for what it is. It sounds too good to be true, but I'd love to get TTime for that price.


----------

